# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Fate: Romance in the Air

## Kaworu

Hi ;-)

It seems like my previous recruitment topic was a big failure. Still, I would like to play Fate on these forums a lot :3 So now's a question - who would like to play *Fate: Romance in the Air*? ;-)

Both Fate Core and Romance can be downloaded for free from DriveTruRPG :-)

*Spoiler: Big 16, but actually not (please, read!)*
Show



*System*: Fate Core
*Player Count*: Around 4, I think? I will see how big interest there will be...
*Style of Play*: Romantic roleplaying in a world that slowly runs towards war, with some politics and intrigue, I guess? ;-) 
*Allowed Content*:
 Fate Core Romance in the Air

*Character Creation*: Per rules in the books
*Backstory*: Yes, please
*Experience*: Starting character
*Wealth*: Per rules
*Ability Scores*: Per books
*Hitpoints/Health*:  N/A
*Alignment*: Fate does not have an alignment? ;-)
*Other Notes*: Nothing I can think of right now... :-)

----------


## Bunny Commando

Gave a look at Romance in the Air and I might be interested, pending the Big 16.

----------


## Kaworu

Hm, can I ask about the alternative for Big 16? I *know* something like that exists and it is easier to use, however, I never remember how it is called... xD

Okay, silly me ,I have found :D Apparently, there is not a special name for that xD Oks ;-) Un momento, I will edit the first post ;-)

----------


## bramblefoot

would you be running this? i thought id ask, given the last debacle

----------


## Kaworu

Yes, I am planning on ST-ing this ;-)

Also, now we have Big 16 *yay*

EDIT: ABORT, ABORT! xD I just have read another Fate module and written a review just a hour ago and I mixed, totally, the books xD Sorry, un momeeeeeeento~~~! xD

EDIT2: Okay, now it should be fine, sorry xD

----------


## Bunny Commando

Thanks!
Need some more info though, how long the backstory should be (few paragraphs, couple pages, please send me your still-not-published novella)?

----------


## Kaworu

Let's say a few paragraphs ;-)

----------


## bramblefoot

i prefer blank slate and find out in play. is that a dealbreaker?

----------


## Kaworu

Em... you wanna... no backstory at all? xD

But, you know, there are Aspects, and other stuff...? It's Fate, you know? xD ;-)

Unless I misunderstood...? ;-) Sorry, English is not my first language, I feel like I kinda do not comprehend in this case, maybe...? xD

----------


## bramblefoot

i dont really do backstory. im willing to bang out a character, but i prefer to find out in play

----------


## Kaworu

I kinda... em... do not follow? :-)

You wanna to find out in game who are you playing, right? This is what you wanna? ;-) Or something else? ;-)

As I said, I am... not really sure if such a thing is possible in Fate. It's not exactly DnD when you roll some dice and create a character and it can have any backstory there is and there is no relation to the mechanical part. Fate kinda... works differently, in my opinion?

;-)

----------


## bramblefoot

no. id build the character, then figure the backstory in play

----------


## Kaworu

Hm... maybe a compromise? ;-) You can build the character the way you wanna and then I will decide whether I will allow such a character or not, okay? ;-)

But remember, a beginning character still needs all the aspects and stuff... ;-)

----------

